
Sustainable Softworks Blog: Thoughts on the "Post PC" Era - kposehn
http://sustworks.blogspot.com/2011/09/thoughts-on-pc-era.html
======
moxiemk1
The user-experience of a workstation is something that I wish were
economically viable to provide.

One of my dreams is to make hardware/software systems like NeXT did, designed
for people who use computers as a tool to _compute_. It's a bit tough to sell
hardware/OS design as a fundable startup, alas.

